

Is OOP “anti-modular”? - kilimchoi
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/70831/is-objected-oriented-programming-paradigm-outdated-since-it-is-anti-modular-and

======
dragonwriter
OOP suffers from a distinct lack of clear, universally accepted, definition
that allows such questions to be answered well, but certainly a key component
of many understandings of OOP involves centrality of mutable state and
particular ways of modifying it which is at least arguably "anti-parallel",
and many popular forms of OOP (particularly static, class-based OO) is prone
to encourage coupling which makes really independent modularity difficult to
achieve, though OOP is based on a kind of modularity which is consistent with
this kind of coupling.

So, on balance, maybe, kinda, depending on what kind of modularity and what
kind of OOP you are talking about.

------
bobajeff
It sounds to me that it's frameworks that are anti-modular.

